# Osmocote diy fert? Anyone do this yet



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

It seems my apongetum crispus' are growing good. One is doing the best and im assuming it is since he was the first one in and is the strongest. I was reading about ppl using gel caps and osmocote as fert. Sounds like something i would like to try but i have a few ?s. Id like to see the tank take off and have a tremendous underwater garden.

1. I have an amano shrimp, is this safe for him.
2. Is it safe for the fish
3. I read somewhere it has copper...? I know shrimp dont like this but is the copper thing true?


----------

